# Cleaning nail guns



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I've got a couple hitachi siding guns that I'm going to use on clapboards. They have quite a bit of build up of what looks to be just metal dust and gun oil. 95% use is on cedar shingles so oily residue by the head of the nail has never been a problem. But now with the nail head exposed I want to deal with it. What would be the best option for cleaning these things? Would brake cleaner be to risky, or should I tackle it with something like simple green a toothbrush a little water an compressed air? Thoughts? Thanks, Nick.


----------



## Laketahoedan (Feb 16, 2008)

I would just use compressed air, a rag and some silicone


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Silicone is out. These clapboards need a finish coat of solid stain. If silicone get on them who knows what is going to happen


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

If you use brake cleaner, use non-chlorinated(?).


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

If you ever get pitch on your hands the way to get it off is with butter or another greasy substance. I would start with a rag with gun oil on it. I used some gun oil on a bound up pocket knife (paint) and it worked better than new the next day.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I always use WD40 and compressed air, wipe it down with a rag:blink:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I'd hit that with some Paslode Impulse gun cleaner.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Use WD-40 to get the grime off, and wipe with a rag. Then use brake cleaner to get the residue off. It will not harm seals - brake parts have all kind of rubber in them.

Use the non-chlorinated stuff, and don't soak the whole gun in it, just use it to blast the WD residue off. You can be extra careful, and wipe off any excess too - but you won't have much time, it evaporates pretty fast unless it's pooled up somewhere. Might want to hit it with a little air to get where you can't wipe.

Don't use carb cleaner though. It doesn't play well with plastic parts, and inevitably you will get it on the plastic.

I learned that back in the day spinning wrenches in a garage.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

smalpierre said:


> Use WD-40 to get the grime off,


that's what we do, a good blasting with WD40 let it soak to loosen up the crap and then another blasting, then blast with air gun and if it still looks bad :blink: repeat until clean:thumbup:we never have that break cleaner around so we rag dry, but the break cleaner sounds like a good idea:thumbsup:


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

Looks pretty clean in there still to be honest.
I clean out my coil nailers with compressed air, then a good spray down with paslode gun cleaner.


----------

